# Yahoo- New IBS Guidelines Offer Treatment Ideas (WebMD)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

New guidelines have been issued by the nation's gastroenterologists that are aimed at easing the abdominal pain, diarrhea, and other symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), which afflicts millions of Americans.View the full article


----------

